# Moralisch grenzwertige Quest



## doncarloso (20. Dezember 2008)

guten Abend,

ich habe heute mit meinem Main noch ein paar offene Quests in der bor. Tundra gemacht.

Darunter die für die Magier im Bernsteinflösz.

Dabei war eine Quest, bei der ich einen Gefangenen foltern musste, um Informationen zur Rettung der Erzmagierin zu erhalten.

Ich finde diese Quest fragwürdig, da sie den Eindruck vermittelt, dass Folter für einen "guten Zweck" durchgeführt werden darf.

dazu passt ein Spiegel - Online Beitrag von gestern.: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/...,597501,00.html

Was meint ihr dazu?

viele Grüße
Don


----------



## simion (20. Dezember 2008)

Omg da schnetzeln Drachen tausende unschuldige Menschen ab und du fragst noch in einer Welt der Kriegskunst ob man da einen Foltern darf... Wie soll das denn hier weitergehen? Heulen bald alle nur weil ein armer Ghul getötet wird?


----------



## EspCap (20. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ich musste auch schon Zwergen den Schädel aufbohren und die Gehirne rausholen als Quest, damit ein Gegengift gebraut werden kann - ich frag mich immer wieder wie das so durch die FSK ging ^^


----------



## neo1986 (20. Dezember 2008)

Uffff WOW ist ein Spiel!!!


----------



## nioKs (20. Dezember 2008)

hmm vll deswegen usk 12^^
hab mich schon immer gefragt warum wow nich usk 0 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (20. Dezember 2008)

ja das stimmt wenn dir wow zu brutal ist spiel hallokidy online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiccolo (20. Dezember 2008)

Ohh mein gott
Was willst du mit diesem Traid erreichen?'
Das ist nur ein spiel


----------



## Narka (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich meine dazu das man Spiel und Realität unterscheiden können sollte, weswegen auch die ganzen
indizierten Spiele in Deutschland (Ich wohne in Österreich) meiner Meinung nach Unsinn sind.

Aber das ist ein andres Thema


----------



## chiccolo (20. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> ja das stimmt wenn dir wow zu brutal ist spiel hallokidy online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der grosse inselspass xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (20. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> ja das stimmt wenn dir wow zu brutal ist spiel hallokidy online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du meinst Hello Kitty.


----------



## Nicetale (20. Dezember 2008)

ich mein  das spiel heißt WorldofWARcraft und nich rapunzel im märchenland also ich finde wen blizz es für richtig hält soll sies machen


----------



## Brubanani (20. Dezember 2008)

Omg  was sit das fürn pussy traid
In manchen Spielen siehst du wie bei Leuten Körperteile abfallen und du regst dich auf wenn man mit n paar Zahnstocher wo glühen n Typ foltert


----------



## Lakor (20. Dezember 2008)

Find ich persönlich dumm so eine Frage zu stellen. 

Du tötest bis du in die Tundra kommst zich millionen Mobs. Und um es mit deinen eigenen Worten zu sagen:

"Für einen guten Zweck". Ob ich jegliche Instanz cleare oder im PvP blut vor mich hin schlachte, ist egal. Das ist alles für einen "guten Zweck".

Ich finde es da nicht sonderbar, dass gefoltert wird, allerhöchstens weil man das Foltern besser aufs Rl übertragen kann, als das Grinden.

Allerdings sollten Leuten die Spiel und Realität nicht unterscheiden können überhaupt gar nicht spielen.


----------



## schicksalslord (20. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> du meinst Hello Kitty.




erster satz meiner signatur^^


----------



## Thuzad (20. Dezember 2008)

Du Armer, töte am besten nichts mehr in WoW... Komm, es gibt jawohl schlimmere Sachen als diese Quest in WoW, du sammelst ja auch ständig Hirne, Köpfe, Zehen, Finger, Zungen und musst Leichen verstümmeln von daher würde ich mir einfach mal nicht so viele Gedanken machen...


----------



## Drumdrum (20. Dezember 2008)

ihr peilt einfach nicht was er sagen will...
es geht ihm nicht darum das er von den quest nachts nicht mehr schlafen kann sondern um die fragwürdige botschaft die vermittelt wird. und da kann es soviel spiel sein wie es will das hat damit nichts zu tun. 
ich sach doch bei Hitlers - Mein Kampf auch nicht --> ach stellt euch net so an is doch nur ein BUCh (kapische?)


----------



## Lisutari (20. Dezember 2008)

Da man in WoW nur bei jeder fünften Quest niemanden töten musst, das ist das nicht moralsich grenzwertig sondern 5 Meilen hinter der Grenze...


----------



## neo1986 (20. Dezember 2008)

Hast du schonmal Counter Strike oder Battlefield gespielt oder bezeichnest du das ein Teufelswerk?


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> ihr peilt einfach nicht was er sagen will...
> es geht ihm nicht darum das er von den quest nachts nicht mehr schlafen kann sondern um die fragwürdige botschaft die vermittelt wird. und da kann es soviel spiel sein wie es will das hat damit nichts zu tun.
> ich sach doch bei Hitlers - Mein Kampf auch nicht --> ach stellt euch net so an is doch nur ein BUCh (kapische?)


Du glaubst wirklich,dass der durchschnittliche Wowspieler bzw. Forenleser weiß,was das für ein Buch ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (20. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal Counter Strike oder Battlefield gespielt oder bezeichnest du das ein Teufelswerk?



hätte ich als nächstes geschrieben.

du nimst mir die worte aus dem mund^^


----------



## Thuzad (20. Dezember 2008)

Dann vermittelt es halt diese Botschaft, na und? Dann könnte man auch sagen das Spiel vermittelt mir die Botschaft dass ich meine Feinde einfach töten soll... So ein Quatsch immer, ihr tötet tausende von Mobs (egal ob Menschen, Tiere oder Untote) und dann macht man sich bei der Folterung (die auch noch dazu wirklich nicht gerade detailliert abläuft) Gedanken um die Botschaft die vermittelt wird. Stellt euch einfach mal nicht so an...


----------



## Lakor (20. Dezember 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> ihr peilt einfach nicht was er sagen will...
> es geht ihm nicht darum das er von den quest nachts nicht mehr schlafen kann sondern um die fragwürdige botschaft die vermittelt wird. und da kann es soviel spiel sein wie es will das hat damit nichts zu tun.
> ich sach doch bei Hitlers - Mein Kampf auch nicht --> ach stellt euch net so an is doch nur ein BUCh (kapische?)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meinst du nicht wir sind grade klug genug um seine Intention zu verstehen?

Meinst du nicht beim töten jeglicher Mobs wird ein schlechter Eindruck vermittelt?

Meinst du nicht bei alleine dem Namen, Welt der Kriegskunst wird ein schlechter Eindruck vermittelt?

Meinst du nicht es ist verwerflich, dass man für das Töten belohnt wird? (Ep, Ehre, Ausrüstung)


----------



## simion (20. Dezember 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> ihr peilt einfach nicht was er sagen will...
> es geht ihm nicht darum das er von den quest nachts nicht mehr schlafen kann sondern um die fragwürdige botschaft die vermittelt wird. und da kann es soviel spiel sein wie es will das hat damit nichts zu tun.
> ich sach doch bei Hitlers - Mein Kampf auch nicht --> ach stellt euch net so an is doch nur ein Buch (kapische?)


Ja das ist auch was total anderes... Das ist etwas sehr schlimmes was in der deutschen Geschichte passiert ist, WoW ist aber etwas total anderes!!!


----------



## neo1986 (20. Dezember 2008)

@ schicksalslord

Du in deiner Sig mir auch.

P.S. Stargate fans ferstehen sich halt blind.


----------



## Phoenix Craven (20. Dezember 2008)

Narka schrieb:


> Ich meine dazu das man Spiel und Realität unterscheiden können sollte, weswegen auch die ganzen
> indizierten Spiele in Deutschland (Ich wohne in Österreich) meiner Meinung nach Unsinn sind.
> 
> Aber das ist ein andres Thema


Das Problem ist aber, das es Menschen gibt, die das nicht können!
Daher finde ich den Beitrag absolut gerechtfertigt, besonders wenn man sich die Kommentare zu diversen Themen durchliest und so Sätze liest, aus denen klar hervor geht, das WoW für etliche Leute eine Ersatzbefriedigung für realen Erfolg darstellt.
Aus diesem grund gibt es indizierte Titel, nur reicht das auch nicht immer und trift eine große Front, die eigentlich nicht diese Problem hat.
Das es dennoch durchgezogen wird, ist für mich ein Zeichen, das unsere Politiker nicht nur Publikkeitswirksame  Themen angehen, das sie sich dadurch den Groll von unzähligen Gamern zugezogen haben.
Mir selber geht das Verbot von manchen Titeln auch auf die Nerven, aber auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich auch, was wir dadurch gewinnen.
Aus meiner SIcht überwiegen die Vorteile denen der Nachteile bei weitem. Eine andere Herangehensweise wäre dennoch wünschenswert, nur wüßte ich selber keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (20. Dezember 2008)

Abhilfe schafft folgendes: Questtexte ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie wurde Heinrich noch in einem der ersten Buffed-Casts genannt? Captain "ich-les-die-questtexte-nicht" ? Göttlich ^^


----------



## crescent (20. Dezember 2008)

hehe, hab auch ab und zu skeptisch die augenbraue hochgezogen bei quests wie der genannten, oder einer, wo man tote fotografieren muss oder halt das tägliche welpen stehlen (wobei das ja tatsächlich nem guten zweck dient, aber wenn man den questtext net liest...). aber naja, groß reininterepretieren wollte ich da jetzt nicht ^^
in gewisser weise passt es ja sehr gut zum addon und der "harten welt" in der unsere helden leben.  sieh es halt als story und nicht als hinterlistig eingeworfenen, moralischen aspekt... xD


----------



## schicksalslord (20. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Du in deiner Sig mir auch.
> 
> P.S. Stargate fans ferstehen sich halt blind.




ah ein gleich gesinter^^

im sine der nutzlosichkeit dieses threds und der liblings Sendung


----------



## Maladin (20. Dezember 2008)

Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel. Frage den Diktator / Innenminister deines Vertrauens. 

Über den Einfluss des Inhaltes von Spielen auf die Spieler gibt es keine verlässliche Studie und nicht den Hauch eines objektiven Beweises. Es werden wohl kaum Spieler, wegen der Quest losziehen und Leute quälen, um an Informationen zu kommen.

Fantasy MMO sind als Fiktion anzusehen. Ein brutaler Roman / Film ist auch erfunden, immer ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft.

Es geht um eine Geschichte, die erzählt wird. 

Diesen Thread hier verschiebe ich in ein anderes Forum. Klar geht es um eine Quest in World of Warcraft, aber thematisch passt sie nicht in dieses Unterforum.

Fragen zu dem Threadumzug bitte per PM an mich.

/wink maladin


----------



## Knallhärter (20. Dezember 2008)

Meine Güte geh Tetris spielen wenn dir WoW zu hart ist! *Beleidigung entfernt*

Oh Sorry, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es moralisch vertretbar ist die armen Tetris-Quader zu eliminieren um seine Punktzahl zu steigern Oo

Mein Gott, daß es immer Leute geben muss die an irgendwas rumzumeckern haben und überall nach moralischen Existenzberechtigungen suchen.

Wach auf Junge, die Welt ist ein böser Ort und du wirst Sie ned besser machen indem du dich über solch Kleinigkeiten aufregst die eigentlich nicht mal erwähnenswert sind Oo


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2008)

hallokiddie online kommt in meine sig^^


----------



## simion (20. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> ah ein gleich gesinter^^
> 
> im sine der nutzlosichkeit dieses threds und der liblings Sendung


Ich bin auch Stargate Fan :-) Am besten ändern wir den Namen des Threads in Stargate Fan Thread um löschen alle anderen Posts! Stargate ab die Macht!!!


----------



## neo1986 (20. Dezember 2008)

Knallhärter schrieb:


> Oh Sorry, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es moralisch vertretbar ist die armen Tetris-Quader zu eliminieren um seine Punktzahl zu steigern Oo
> 
> Mein Gott, daß es immer Leute geben muss die an irgendwas rumzumeckern haben und überall nach moralischen Existenzberechtigungen suchen.
> 
> Wach auf Junge, die Welt ist ein böser Ort und du wirst Sie ned besser machen indem du dich über solch Kleinigkeiten aufregst die eigentlich nicht mal erwähnenswert sind Oo


LOL die armen Tetris Quadrate.


----------



## Mayroi (20. Dezember 2008)

Zig Millionen kleine Kinder stecken Strohhalme in Hintern von Fröschen und blasen die auf -> Quälerei
DU und zwar genau DU stellst dich mit 24 anderen Mann in einen Raid und zerschnetzelst Bosse und andere Dinge...

Klar ist es moralisch vielleicht anders als pflücke 200 Pflanzen und bau damit nen Kränzchen. Danach renne lachend ums Feuer und hab euch alle lieb.
Aber es is die selbe Diskussion wie in CS etc pp... 

wer so etwas nicht unterscheiden kann darf so etwas nicht zocken, keine Nachrichten schauen, nicht mehr vor die Tür gehen und sich am besten direkt selber erhängen.

Auf der anderen Seite hat Blizzard quests eingebaut wo sie sich für Tierschutz "einsetzen" und? Darüber wird natürlich kein Ton verloren das Blizzard da mal ne sinnvolle (liegt im Auge des Betrachters) Quest eingebaut hat.

Auf der anderen Seite macht Blizz ja auch aufmerksam und die Leute nachdenklich wenn sie (so wie der Thread ersteller es ins RL übernehmen) zeigen das es sowas net nur IG gibt und auch im RL.


----------



## schicksalslord (20. Dezember 2008)

Knallhärter schrieb:


> Wach auf Junge, die Welt ist ein böser Ort und du wirst Sie ned besser machen indem du dich über solch Kleinigkeiten aufregst die eigentlich nicht mal erwähnenswert sind Oo



in der tat


----------



## Lakor (20. Dezember 2008)

Knallhärter schrieb:


> Oh Sorry, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es moralisch vertretbar ist die armen Tetris-Quader zu eliminieren um seine Punktzahl zu steigern Oo
> 
> Mein Gott, daß es immer Leute geben muss die an irgendwas rumzumeckern haben und überall nach moralischen Existenzberechtigungen suchen.
> 
> Wach auf Junge, die Welt ist ein böser Ort und du wirst Sie ned besser machen indem du dich über solch Kleinigkeiten aufregst die eigentlich nicht mal erwähnenswert sind Oo



Ich stimme ihm auch nicht zu, aber was du hier verzapfst ist auch nur geistiger Müll.

Ich finde es nicht schlecht, dass sich Leute überhaupt Gedanken machen. Grade auch jetzt wo es die Schließungsfrage zu Guantanamo gibt sollte man sich über das Foltern Gedanken machen. 

Klar ist das Foltern längst nicht so schlimm wie das Töten (obwohl es immer auf Ausmaß und Intensität ankommt), aber die Tatsache dass Spiele überhaupt unter Umständen die Menschen verändern könnten, sollte zum Denken anregen.


----------



## Lisutari (20. Dezember 2008)

Knallhärter schrieb:


> Wach auf Junge, die Welt ist ein böser Ort und du wirst Sie ned besser machen indem du dich über solch Kleinigkeiten aufregst die eigentlich nicht mal erwähnenswert sind Oo


Da passt ein  Zitat aus den impsons super "Du kannst die Wahrheit sagen oder du kannst nett sein"


----------



## simion (20. Dezember 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> Zig Millionen kleine Kinder stecken Strohhalme in Hintern von Fröschen und blasen die auf -> Quälerei


Dann kackt der Frosch :-)


----------



## neo1986 (20. Dezember 2008)

Jeah ich hab uns ne Gruppe erstellt. Da müssen wir dem Armen armen mensch nicht sein Threat abnehmen.
Stargate an die macht!!
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1829/view/


----------



## Knallhärter (20. Dezember 2008)

@ Lakor

Das ist kein geistiger Müll , das ist die Wahrheit, komm damit klar oder drück Alt+F4...wahrscheinlich bist du so einer der das auch noch macht.....

Ich muss wohl niemandem hier erzählen was auf der Welt für Verbrechen passieren im Namen der Gerechtigkeit und Ihr wollt anfangen die Welt zu retten indem Ihr euch über Pseudo-Folterszenen die nicht mal welche sind weil nur ein blauer Blitz zu sehen ist, aufregt und du nennst die Wahrheit geistiger Müll?

Du findest es nicht schlecht daß sich jemand über solche "Dinge" Gedanken macht? Fängst du an zu weinen wenn du Dr. Mario spielst und die armen Bakterien exterminieren musst? Welchen Lvl hat dein Main-Char in WoW? Der steht wohl noch auf der Spawnstelle weil du es ja moralisch nicht vertreten kannst die armen Wölflein oder Eberchen zu killn.

Wer sich aufregen will, findet überall nen Grund und man kann es auch übertreiben.

Schalt mal dein Hirn ein wenn du den Browser nach dem drücken von Alt-F4 neu gestartet hast und überleg dir wen du hier bezichtigst geistigen Müll zu verzapfen.


----------



## schicksalslord (20. Dezember 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Stargate Fan :-) Am besten ändern wir den Namen des Threads in Stargate Fan Thread um löschen alle anderen Posts! Stargate ab die Macht!!!


 bin deiner meinung^^


----------



## Lakor (20. Dezember 2008)

Knallhärter schrieb:


> @ Lakor
> 
> Das ist kein geistiger Müll , das ist die Wahrheit, komm damit klar oder drück Alt+F4...wahrscheinlich bist du so einer der das auch noch macht.....
> 
> ...




Hab ich auch nie behauptet. 

Ich habe nur gesagt dass eine Vogel Strauß Politik einen nicht weiter bringt.

Und jemandem "Memme" zu nennen und das mit Tetris zu vergleichen ist in meinen Augen Müll.

Ich habe selber gesagt dass das die Welt so nicht verbessern wird, aber dass man das Spiel vielleicht in die andere Richtung als Anregungen für Veränderungen sehen kann. Dann hätten wir sogar noch was von, denn zu sagen "Ich kann eh nichts ändern" bringt niemanden weiter.

Ich habe lediglich gesagt ich finde es gut, DASS er sich Gedanken macht. Ich habe aber auch geschrieben, dass ich ihm nicht zustimme.

Ausserdem habe ich diese ominöse Quest selber beschritten und empfinde kein Mitleid Pixelwesen gegenüber.

Made my day.


----------



## doncarloso (20. Dezember 2008)

ich spiele seit ca. 25 Jahren Computerspiele und wenn möglich immer die uncut Versionen :-)

Nur besteht für mich immer noch der Unterschied bei einem CS 1.6 (ab 16) oder CoD (ab 18) oder auch Fallout 1- 3 (ab 18) und das ist die altersgruppe. Das ein Spiel ab 12 Folter als gerechtfertigt darstellt finde ich nicht gut.

alle Spiele/Filme in denen Folter gezeigt wird sind  mind. ab 16 Jahre (Ausnahme die Adam´s Family   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Da meine Kinder diese Spiel auch spielen wollen mache ich mir schon Gedanken darüber, welche Reaktionen solche Quest bei ihnen haben.

Don


----------



## Knallhärter (20. Dezember 2008)

Dann ist meine Meinung eben geistiger Müll für dich und du bist auch ne *Beleidigung entfernt* für mich, Ende. Vieleicht hätt ich mir hier die Beleidigung sparen sollen, aber es ändert nix dran daß ich es so sehe ^^

In meinen Augen ist es eben unsinnig sich über eine nicht explizit dargestellte Folterszene aufzuregen und ich vergleiche es mit anderen Spielen wo man nicht explizit dargestellte Pixelmorde oder Folterungen vornimmt.

Theoretisch dürfte kein Spiel wo man jemaden ermorden muss auch nur irgendne Jugendfreigabe erhalten weil ein Mord moralisch absolut nicht vertretbar ist und es gibt wesentlich schlimmere Spiele über die man sich aufregen kann. Wie weit soll diese Diskussion gehen?

Vieleicht sehen ja einige Leute diesen Thread als Anreiz solche Kleinigkeiten zu sammeln und für jeden Mist nen eigenen Thread zu erstellen.

Vieleicht hat der Threadersteller ja ein Dialogkabel und Ihr könnt Tetris im Pvp spielen *g*

Soll das jetzt so weitergehen und wir schlagen uns wie ein paar Schulhofracker oder streiten uns drum uns wessen Papi der stärkere ist?


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Leutz es is ein Spiel und es is ab 12 Jahren freigegeben.

Und solche Discus gibt es doch schon oft genug ...die bösen bösen Computerspiele etc^^

Und i finde es gab schon schlimmere Quests in WoW ^^ Hab nach dem 2ten Kopf den i sammeln musste aufgehört zu zählen^^ 
also nehmt es so hin wie es ist..

Es is nur eine virtuelle Welt und mehr net


----------



## Lakor (20. Dezember 2008)

Du hast es nicht verstanden.

Ich stimme ihm nicht zu. 

Ich habe ebenfalls komplett Sunwell gecleart und habe immer gerne PvP gespielt und so weiter.

Ich stimme euch in der Meinung überein, nur nicht in der Tatsache dass man die Welt nicht ändern kann. 

Natürlich nicht durch solche Threads oder Flames, aber ich habe es befürwortet dass es sich Gedanken macht. SONST NICHTS.

Du hättest aus meinen Posts entnehmen können dass ich die seinen für unnötig hielt.


----------



## The Future (20. Dezember 2008)

Knallhärter schrieb:


> Dann ist meine Meinung eben geistiger Müll für dich und du bist auch ne *Beleidigung entfernt* für mich, Ende.
> 
> Vieleicht hat der Threadersteller jaein Dialogkabel und Ihr könnt Tetris im Pvp spielen *g*
> 
> Soll das jetzt so weitergehen und wir schlagen uns wie ein paar Schulhofracker oder streiten uns drum uns wessen Papi der stärkere ist?


ne nicht papi der psychologe ist immer der lv 80 elite spieler^^  ( auf die idee ist ein anderer  wow spieler gekommen und nicht ich)


----------



## Knallhärter (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe es verstanden, aber dann solltest du meinen Vergleich eigentlich umso besser verstehen wenn du ihm nicht zustimmst ^^

So , ich  schreib jetzt nix mehr, egal was du antwortest, ich hab gesagt was gesagt werden musste ^^

May the Force be with you und so Sachen ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (20. Dezember 2008)

Ichs sehs schon kommen:


			
				BILDZEITUNG schrieb:
			
		

> *WOW-Spieler foltert Verkäufer*
> Als ein Angesteller eines Supermarktes einen Spieler des beliebten Spieles World of Warcraft nicht sagen konnte, wo die Bezahlkarten liegen, griff dieser zu einer Waffe und folterte ihn. Nach angaben des Spielers sei es ein "Quest" gewessen. Lesen sie mehr im Innen-teil.


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

löl^^


----------



## Lakor (20. Dezember 2008)

Knallhärter schrieb:


> Ich habe es verstanden, aber dann solltest du meinen Vergleich eigentlich umso besser verstehen wenn du ihm nicht zustimmst ^^
> 
> So , ich  schreib jetzt nix mehr, egal was du antwortest, ich hab gesagt was gesagt werden musste ^^
> 
> May the Force be with you und so Sachen ^^



Ist ja eigentlich auch egal 

Frohe Festtage und guten Rutsch xD.


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Wer sagt eigentlich das man in WoW selber gut ist? Schau dir die DK Quest an, mann muss auch mit Messern auf Mobs einhauen bis sie einen etwas erzählen, nun diese Quests in der Tundra... Gut die DK quests fällt hier vllt. aus den Rahmen da man da ja noch in den Dienste des Lichkönigs ist aber sonst.
Und wenn jemand denkt nur weil in einer virtuellen Welt sowas gemacht wird, ist das im RL genauso, liegt wohl eher verdammt daneben.
Es ist virtuell, WoW ist ein Spiel und stellt nicht die normale Welt bzw deren Gesetze dar.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2008)

naja ich habs als interessante wendung der geschichte gesehen, wenn ich in einem krimi eine leiche *entdecke* empfinde ich ja auch nichts.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja ich habs als interessante wendung der geschichte gesehen, wenn ich in einem krimi eine leiche *entdecke* empfinde ich ja auch nichts.


du hast die leiche ja auch nicht zu dem gemacht was sie ist


----------



## Caros (20. Dezember 2008)

doncarloso schrieb:


> guten Abend,
> 
> ich habe heute mit meinem Main noch ein paar offene Quests in der bor. Tundra gemacht.
> 
> ...



Absolut daneben von Blizzard - genau wie die Regenwald Gorilla Tötung in Schlingendorn - da sitzen genau die seelenlosen Apparatschiks bei Blizz die auch in Nordkorea sind. Sorry aber wahr !!


----------



## todesstern (21. Dezember 2008)

Omg alter @ threrd ersteller 

Is doch latte !!!!

wer mir auch egal wenn man ihm den kopf abhacken müsset is nur n spiel und jo wenn de so schwache nerven hast dann geh hallo kitty spielen man man


----------



## Agrimor (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich fands schon etwas befremdlich, als kurz nach Release des Addons in den offiziellen Foren ein ähnlicher Thread auftauchte. 


Dass für alle Gutmenschen Hello Kitty Online besser geeignet ist, wurde ja schon gesagt. Bliebe höchstens noch anzumerken, dass ich keine Gutmenschen mag. Und ja, ich habe den Bischof der Scharlachroten 3x getötet. Warum? Weil ich es kann! (Und Religionen aller Art auf meiner Beliebtheitsskala gleich neben Gutmenschen kommen ^^)


----------



## Rhokan (21. Dezember 2008)

@TE:
Tu dich bitte lieber was wichtiges und kümmer dich um Folterei im _echten Leben_ (das is so ähnlich wie afk-sein) oder hast du da was verwechselt? In China werden täglich Jugendliche hingerichtet, aber da müsste man schon vom Stuhl runter um das jemanden mitteilen zu können.... Ist diese Welt nicht schrecklich unfair?


----------



## Drumdrum (21. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Du glaubst wirklich,dass der durchschnittliche Wowspieler bzw. Forenleser weiß,was das für ein Buch ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe nee eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lakor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zu 1--> ähm nein 90% ganz offensichtlich nicht weil sie am ziel vorbeiflamen
zu 2 --> --> Folter und Kampf sind zwei verschieden paar Stiefel, der eine ist ein Stöckelschuh und der andere ein Springerstiefel
zu 3 --> öhm ne wieso
zu 4 -->--> ja ist es aber ist das thema wer hat noch nen stein geworfen oder ist das thema nicht wer hat diesen stein
geworfen???


----------



## Toraka' (21. Dezember 2008)

Item durchgelesen?
"Fügt einem Ziel unglaublichen Schmerz zu, ohne es dauerhaft zu beschädigen." Das bedeutet dass es nach einer Sekunde vorbei ist. Zudem sagt der Qgeber dass Kirin Tor unter gar keinen Umständen foltern dürfen. Ausserdem ist das doch nix gegen die Q im Dk-Startgebiet. und wer DAS als schlecht darstellt der sieht den Unterschied zwischen Welt und WoW nicht mehr.


----------



## Rednoez (21. Dezember 2008)

todesstern schrieb:


> Omg alter @ threrd ersteller
> 
> Is doch latte !!!!
> 
> wer mir auch egal wenn man ihm den kopf abhacken müsset is nur n spiel und jo wenn de so schwache nerven hast dann geh hallo kitty spielen man man



Ich hätts zwar anders ausgedrückt,aber /sign.

Passt zum Fantasy-Setting.Wenn du dich schon darüber aufregst,dann müsstest du dich doch über das komplette Spiel ärgern.Ich mein,wenn da verschiedene "Rassen" gegeneinander kämpfen und ihren Tod suchen,wäre es doch rassistisch usw...

Von daher: It´s a game,so wtf.


----------



## Naarg (21. Dezember 2008)

Lieber TE, in wow hast du die ganze Zeit solche konflikte, Denke mal an...
Papa Murloc, der Nie wieder zurück zu seiner Familie kommen wird, dabei hatte er den Kindern doch versprochen, mal wieder zusammen zu Fischen....
Kleine Eisbärenbabys, Ihre Mütter werden vor Trauer und Gram fast Wahnsinnig wenn man die kleinen häutet
Schutzlose Bewohner von Stormwind, nur weil Sie zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort waren...


Wenn du Moral willst, wechsel das Spiel mein Freund (aber diese Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt... Warum kommt Papa nicht nach Hause? Weil er die falsche Muschel in der Tasche hatte...)


----------



## Manoroth (21. Dezember 2008)

und vor alem kommt er mit dem gefolter da.. ich darf gerade vhrykul leichen zerstückeln.. finde ich persönlich viel schlimmer als n bisser wem wehzutun


----------

